# MBH - Maggie Beer Holdings



## Dukey (24 November 2006)

G`day mates!! : A new thread YIPPEE for ...

JUMBUCK Entertainment !!!

Anyone know anything about or invested in this mob?? Sounds like big potential to me with ever increasing demand for mobile phone entertainment and internet integration. I don`t think that demand is gonna go away anytime soon!!

Some snippets from their website:

Who are they??
"Jumbuck Entertainment is the largest provider of Community messaging applications to Wireless Carriers in the world, delivering over 13 billion WML page impressions a month. Jumbuck operates out of offices in San Francisco, London, Cologne, Perth, with Headquarters based in Melbourne, Australia. Jumbuck has successfully attained a global distribution foot-print with a network of over 70 carriers globally and a community in excess of 15 million users. Jumbuck is a public company, listed on the Australian Stock Exchange (JMB). "

Recent results:
"Melbourne, Australia –August 29 2006- Jumbuck Entertainment Ltd (ASX:JMB) today announced financial results for the year ended June 30, 2006 including a 51.9% increase in net profit after tax for the year ended 30 June 2006 to $4.3 million. 
Total sales revenue increased 59.3% to $11.246 million, driven largely by organic growth and also by the acquisition of wap3 Community business in June 2006."


http://www.jumbuck.com/aboutus/abt_investors.php

I'm not invested here yet, but my dad brought them to my attention and I like the sound of their business. Might be a nice diversification away from my current Zinc & Gas bias.

Anyone interested?? - Dukey


----------



## LifeisShort (24 November 2006)

*Re: JMB - Jumbuck Entertainment*

I've had this one on my watchlist for at least a year.....moved from 50c to where it is now. Low liquidity is a concern but the business does sound good with loads of potential. Market cap at $90mil and p/e looks reasonable for a growth company at 19.


----------



## Dukey (24 November 2006)

*Re: JMB - Jumbuck Entertainment*

Yep - I wanna do some more research on them, especially competition wise.
They seem to have the globe pretty well covered - many partners all over the world which should set them up for a strong few years ahead I think.
Any idea about their competition? I've never looked into this kind of business before.


----------



## LifeisShort (25 November 2006)

*Re: JMB - Jumbuck Entertainment*

No, not sure who the competition is but I'm sure there are a few. They are one of the leaders though.


----------



## Dukey (3 September 2007)

*Re: JMB - Jumbuck Entertainment*

Mmmm  - its a long way down the track now - but I'm still watching this one.
JMB has been sliding steadily since sept 06 - from around 2$ to touch 1$ in the august correction.  BUT - good results out recently. Profit up a mere 32 %. And business model seems sound - Market leader in mobile chat groups etc.

Might be one to keep an eye on as it could be about to turn up out of its long term down-slide.
Any chart gurus out there interested in looking at this one??


----------



## Lachlan6 (4 September 2007)

*Re: JMB - Jumbuck Entertainment*

Definently Dukey, watching this one carefully. I like the fundamentals of this business as well. Will post a chart when I get home from work.


----------



## robusta (23 November 2011)

*Re: JMB - Jumbuck Entertainment*

Interesting reading the above posts and looking at the history of these guys towards a market cap of $3 mil. They have not raised capital or loaded up on debt just looks like that blue sky growth potentual did not happen.


----------



## System (4 June 2014)

On June 3rd, 2014, Jumbuck Entertainment Limited (JMB) changed its name and ASX code to Primary Opinion Limited (POP).


----------



## McLovin (20 July 2016)

These guys are doing a backdoor listing of the Maggie Beer food business. Who doesn't love a bit of Maggie Beer pate!

One of the interesting things is the level of rebates they have to give to their customers (I'm guessing that's Coles and Woolies). 14% of revenue last financial year.





A couple of other things

- The business doesn't get any access to the Maggie Beer media empire (books, TV etc) 

- They're paying $15m for 48% of the business. That multiple looks richer than a duck parfait to me. I'd expect at that sort of price they'd at least get control, or get a slice of the media stuff. They're certainly paying a control premium.

- I would have thought someone with the profile of Maggie Beer would be able to juice higher margins on her products. But the margins are thinner than a slice of jamon. Is that because of Coles and WOW or because food is just a tough business to be in, especially at the premium end?

Not one I'm really interested in, I just happened across the listing docs today.


----------



## greggles (24 August 2017)

Maggie Beer's quince paste, duck pate and pear cider not connecting with Aussie shoppers. POP now facing an annual loss of up to $2.6 million.

http://www.news.com.au/finance/busi...s/news-story/1f5632c86066ffa315d21a3db3c66269


----------



## greggles (21 November 2017)

Primary Opinion showing signs of a turnaround over the last week or so.


----------



## System (28 November 2017)

On November 28th, 2017, Primary Opinion Limited (POP) changed its name and ASX code to Longtable Group Limited (LON).


----------



## greggles (26 February 2018)

Longtable Group gathering momentum over the last couple of days. Volume is way above average. Half year results are scheduled to be released tomorrow. Good news coming?


----------



## Miner (1 May 2018)

greggles said:


> Longtable Group gathering momentum over the last couple of days. Volume is way above average. Half year results are scheduled to be released tomorrow. Good news coming?
> 
> View attachment 86398



Greggles
Just visiting LON thread and found your posting back in Feb 18. I thought you would be back per your avatar 
Any way more seriously what is the trend of this company with so many changed hands and no tangible direction ? Is it a south direction or north direction from here ?
DNH but doing some research and seeking opinion from posters of this thread.


----------



## greggles (1 May 2018)

Miner said:


> Greggles
> Just visiting LON thread and found your posting back in Feb 18. I thought you would be back per your avatar
> Any way more seriously what is the trend of this company with so many changed hands and no tangible direction ? Is it a south direction or north direction from here ?
> DNH but doing some research and seeking opinion from posters of this thread.




I think ultimately it is going to be news that determines the direction of LON. It's hard to believe that it peaked at around $1.90 only five and a half months ago and is now back under 80c. 

The excitement has well and truly worn off and now the market wants to see results. It does appear to be consolidating at current levels, so we might be at a bottom for the moment.

I'm keeping an eye on LON, but from the sidelines at the moment.


----------



## Miner (1 May 2018)

greggles said:


> I think ultimately it is going to be news that determines the direction of LON. It's hard to believe that it peaked at around $1.90 only five and a half months ago and is now back under 80c.
> 
> The excitement has well and truly worn off and now the market wants to see results. It does appear to be consolidating at current levels, so we might be at a bottom for the moment.
> 
> ...



Thanks. I am watching too. 


greggles said:


> I think ultimately it is going to be news that determines the direction of LON. It's hard to believe that it peaked at around $1.90 only five and a half months ago and is now back under 80c.
> 
> The excitement has well and truly worn off and now the market wants to see results. It does appear to be consolidating at current levels, so we might be at a bottom for the moment.
> 
> ...


----------



## greggles (20 June 2018)

Longtable Group looking to raise $15 million via an institutional placement at 70c per share.

http://www.afr.com/street-talk/magg...group-launches-equity-raising-20180619-h11ktu

$3 million loss in H1 FY18. I'm not sure I'd be getting into LON at 70c without signs that there is a turnaround on the cards.


----------



## Ann (16 April 2019)

Let's see if this gives LON a boost.....

*Longtable completes the acquisition of Maggie Beer Products*
_
 The acquisition of Maggie Beer's eponymous line of gourmet foods has been completed by listed food company Longtable (ASX: LON).


 Longtable now owns 100 per cent of Maggie Beer Products after purchasing the remaining 52 per cent not already owned for $10 million.


 In order to acquire the remaining 52 per cent of Maggie Beer Products Longtable attempted to raise $16 million in equity to support growth and the acquisition.


 However, on 1 April 2019 the company announced that it did not hit the roof of the entitlement offer of a potential $13.71 million. Instead the group only raised $4.1 million.


 This shortfall meant that Bell Potter, the firm underwriting the raise, was forced to make up for this shortfall of nearly 50 million new shares. More..._


----------



## System (22 July 2020)

On July 22nd, 2020, Longtable Group Limited (LON) changed its name and ASX code to Maggie Beer Holdings Limited (MBH).


----------



## Stockbailx (16 February 2022)

MBH Maggie Beer Holdings, have a hamper for everyone. Interesting investment at today,s price, consumer demand weighing in on sales as they have increased.


----------



## Ann (12 April 2022)

This flicked into view in my search today. Might be worth popping onto the watchlist for those who find this appealing. Volume spike, rising money flow, above the 200MAs, higher highs, higher lows from April 2020. Couldn't ask for a whole lot more.

If it hangs in above the 200dMAs it may have some more upside. The 50dsma is still above the current price levels but I am not sure it will have a whole lot of negative impact, of course, I could be wrong!


----------



## Stockbailx (12 April 2022)

Busy girl Maggie Beer. Interesting to see how she travels following announcement of stock input into the age care sector. She's got the sauce but can she prevail...


----------



## The Triangle (24 May 2022)

Downgrade a week ago and the SP now sitting around 38 cents.  It's actually quite a good detailed update, but the lines which caught my attention (and many others) was this:

_The full year impact of these challenges [cost increases] is expected to decrease MBH’s FY22 trading EBITDA by $4.2m, of which the underperforming dairy assets account for approx. $2.8m _
_Price increases have been implemented across e-commerce and retail grocery to offset the cost increases with the full benefits to be realised in FY23_
That leaves them with a projected EBITDA of around 10 million for the year - so a big cost increase - on a market cap of around $130 million and EV probably just above $100 million.  Certainly not cheap but not too overvalued either.  Cost increases are hitting everyone so this downgrade was expected and is probably indicative of what we'll be seeing from others on the ASX shortly (hence why I noted several months ago I don't like to hold shares though inflation). 

MBH will surely be able to pass All all the increased costs along to the consumer by the start of FY2023, but I could also see a hit to demand across the whole sector as costs on everything go up and wages stay about the same.  Suppose we'll see in a few months when the EOFY report comes out how much of a hit sales took (if at all) in the final month or two of the year but if sales are good and the consumer has absorbed the costs then 38 cents looks pretty appealing.


----------



## Stockbailx (24 May 2022)

The Triangle said:


> Downgrade a week ago and the SP now sitting around 38 cents.  It's actually quite a good detailed update, but the lines which caught my attention (and many others) was this:
> 
> _The full year impact of these challenges [cost increases] is expected to decrease MBH’s FY22 trading EBITDA by $4.2m, of which the underperforming dairy assets account for approx. $2.8m _
> _Price increases have been implemented across e-commerce and retail grocery to offset the cost increases with the full benefits to be realised in FY23_
> ...



What intreges me most about MBH is the acquisition that she will be starting a  business  proposition with the newly elected Labor Party to feed the deprived age care sector. A compounded movement that could see MBH go along way if done properly...


----------



## The Triangle (24 May 2022)

Stockybailz said:


> What intreges me most about MBH is the acquisition that she will be starting a  business  proposition with the newly elected Labor Party to feed the deprived age care sector. A compounded movement that could see MBH go along way if done properly...



Sort of what Jamie oliver tried to do several years ago with schools (but think he just put his own money in).  Great idea, but not convinced it can be monetized to the benefits of MBH shareholders, however it is free branding and advertising which always helps and I've felt she's fallen off the map a little in recent years.  Her brand itself is what has the value in my view.


----------



## Stockbailx (24 May 2022)

To up market her profile should be beneficial. I'm not sure what's she's all about but she could do with the croutons. Looking at her share price and chart for that matter she needs every crouton she can muster. Things aren't that crash hot.


----------

